# Melafix concerns



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

*Note: the following was split from a topic where the OP was concerned that the use of Melafix was hurting his fish.* 

*Robin wrote: *


> And on the Melafix being responsible for killing fish: I recently contacted the makers of Melafix, Aquarium Pharm. and they assured me that Melafix will not deplete the oxygen levels in the aquarium or effect the biological filtration in a freshwater or marine aquarium. The medication simply aids in regeneration of damaged tissue of the fish. At times the product may cloud the water but in no way does it alter any of the chemistry or dissolved oxygen levels in the aquarium.
> I think a product can get a bad rap like this when it's used on a fish that is on its way out. The med has nothing to do with the fish's demise but because it's the last thing thrown into the water it gets the blame.


Hi Robin. Having little experience I respectfully ask, from personal experience, how Melafix and daily water changes work fine but Melafix without daily water changes resulted in ALL the fish gasping for air at the top of the tank. Then, after an immediate water change and tons of surface aggitation, all of the fish return to swimming around happily. No other meds were ever used.

Sorry.....don't mean to hijack this thread. I'm still a Melafix, Pimafix user but use great caution with it now. I fully dose but keep on top of the oxygen going into the tank and the daily water changes.

Thanks. :thumb:


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

Water comes into the tank fairly oxygenated with water changes.... I don't know if it's the surface layer of the water that gets gummed up, or what. I had similar problems with Mela- and Pimafix: major oxygen deficiencies, and weird stuff was happening in the tank... until I got a power head and had it shoot air bubbles everywhere. :lol:

-Ryan


----------



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

Hope its okay to include this link. I apologize if its not.

While this is from a marine reef forum it explains the Melafix/Pimafix situation regarding oxygen levels. The author appears to be credible. Ultimately keeping a level headed approach to the product use is encouraged.

http://www.reefsanctuary.com/forums/fis ... -work.html

There are many anecdotal examples of the oxygen issues with Melafix posted on line. (Yes many times the net has questionable information. I try to find out as much as I can about the person posting or responding to posts if there are links provided or if I can Google their names.) In the case of Melafix I choose to view these examples as a reminder that we ARE medicating when we use these products. It's important to watch the animals that we are treating very closely. Having experienced seeing my fish desperately gasping for air then their immediate "recovery" with a water change has made me a believer in the oxygen depletion theory.

Okay....I'm off my soapbox now.  :lol: Am still admitting I'm a noobie and have LOTS to learn.


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

Hi PaulineMi,

I moved the Melafix discussion here so we wouldn't get in the way of the OP getting the help he needs for his fish.

You raise some interesting concerns about Melafix and it's perfectly fine to include the link.

I'm going to talk to Aquarium Pharm _again_ and I'll ask them to re-address the concerns you raised--and I'll give them the link, too. 

I've used Melafix many times with good results and I've heard back from hundreds of members on this forum over the years--mostly also with good results. The people who were not happy with the product were those who either waited too long to use it or were using it for the wrong purpose--usually on parasites of some kind. 
Melafix is something you want to use early on when you first notice a little fin rot, or a fish has gotten beat up but isn't yet showing signs of infection. Like all meds it should be preceeded by a significant water change and ideally you want to continue with water changes daily or every other day throughout the time you're using the Melafix. Not because there's anything wrong with the Melafix but because the water changes are just so good for your fish--period.

Once there is an obvious bacterial infection, (strings of white fuzz hanging off the fish, fins eroded down to the rays with white edges, etc), then it's probably too late for Melafix and we usually suggest an antibiotic. But antibiotics are not without their problems. First of all unless you look at a sample under a microscope you don't know what sort of bacteria you're dealing with and not all antibiotics work on all bacterias so basically with antibiotics we're making our best guess as to which one to use. 
Secondly, antibiotics run the risk of killing off your beneficial filter bacteria. It's a risk we sometimes have to take but if we don't keep on top of water conditions then we may end up killing our fish via ammonia or nitrite poisoning.

PaulineMi I don't blame you for being leary of Melafix after seeing your fish gasping at the surface as you describe but its quite possible that it was NOT the Melafix. I can't tell you how many times I've had people report that their fish stopped gasping as soon as they did a water change. What it proves is that there was _something_ in the water that was making it difficult for them to breathe. Could be _not enough _O2 in the water, could be an ammonia spike, or perfume or gasoline residue or nitrite, or an aggressive tank mate or a clogged filter or any number of things.

I agree with you that anything we put into our fish's tanks needs to be done with great care--no matter what it is.

I'll report back after I talk to AP.

Robin


----------



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

> PaulineMi I don't blame you for being leary of Melafix after seeing your fish gasping at the surface as you describe but its quite possible that it was NOT the Melafix. I can't tell you how many times I've had people report that their fish stopped gasping as soon as they did a water change. What it proves is that there was something in the water that was making it difficult for them to breathe. Could be not enough O2 in the water, could be an ammonia spike, or perfume or gasoline residue or nitrite, or an aggressive tank mate or a clogged filter or any number of things.


Ah...I followed the directions on the bottle that say to add the product for seven days and after seven days do a 25% water change. Previously, and after the near suffocation catastrophe, I did and now continue to follow the daily water change routine. Adding the Melafix on a daily basis without the water change never allowed me to get to the seventh day. I think it was around day three that the oxygen issue occurred. Interestingly is was the Synos who were first at the top of the tank.

This is an interesting thread. I look forward to seeing what you find out from API.


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

> Ah...I followed the directions on the bottle that say to add the product for seven days and after seven days do a 25% water change.


And I don't think there's a problem with following those directions but IMO anytime you can fit a water change in then it's going to help your fish. I talked with AP on this sometime back and they said it was perfectly fine to do daily partial water changes while treating with Melafix--just obviously do the water change before the daily dose. . . 
Robin


----------



## webgirl74 (Jan 30, 2009)

I've used both Melafix and Pimafix and have never had any issues resulting from adding them to my tank. I tested the water parameters every day during treatment and nothing was altered by the medication. Hope all goes well with the rest of your treatments PaulineMi. It's a helpless feeling when something is running rampant in your tank


----------

